# Wiring a speaker to create 8 ohm load.



## DRHam540 (Nov 21, 2008)

I am new to the speaker building hobby and want to build a set of towers in a TMMWW format. I have been reading up on speaker impedance and have myself confounded. 
My question is this... If I wire the Mid and Woofer circuits to each pull an 8 ohm load, (i.e. 2-4 ohm mids wired in series and wired into the Midrange circuit on the XO and 2-4 ohm woofers wired in series into the Woofer circuit on the XO) and then run an 8 ohm tweeter off of the tweeter circuit of the XO, will the resulting load presented to the amp be 8 ohms, since the tweeter, mid and woofer sections are seperated by the XO?
Any assistance in helping me to understand this is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

If correctly done, the load will approximate 8 ohms. This is due to each leg (woofer, mid, tweeter) representing a relatively high impedance outside its passband. 

Kal


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

Could you include a diagram?


----------

